# Yard/Garden/Pets Gallery (Lots and lots of pics)



## Malacoda (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, it was a beautiful day up here in the Bay Area and I was hanging out my laundry when I decided to bust out the camera and take a few pictures of my yard/garden/whatever you want to call it. Naturally, my dogs followed me, so they got in a few of the shots. I'm a total photography noob, but please try to enjoy these and give me feedback!

Paperbark maple (maple #1)






Maple #2





Left side yard





Poppies





Woof





Poppy










Maple #3










I like the way the shading came out on this one


















Plum

























Lemon










Maple #5










Maple #6





Maple #7





Maple #8





Maple #9





Maple #10





Maple #11





Iris





Iris





Iris





General front yard shot





The reclusive mint


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pictures man


----------

